# Home Electrical Wiring



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Need some input from the DIY guyz on this one...

Home electrical wiring.

Looks like single phase 110v on two legs (across makes 220v for phils appliances).

Each leg to ground is 110v.

Will it burn the house down if I rewire a couple plugs with 110v to ground?

and what is up with circuits? 20A should be 14ga, 30A 12ga. Anything goes?

short circuit pac


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Electrician, so you don't worry*



pac said:


> Need some input from the DIY guyz on this one...
> 
> Home electrical wiring.
> 
> ...



I ask myself these same questions and the main reason I will hire an electrician to do this for me, it's worth money to have it done right the first time and great time to learn from the technician, if not done correctly then it's a house fire.

Amperage is real important and depending on how many things your going to add your house over the years you might want to also have this done correctly, kitchen area and bedroom are the two area's where heavy appliance loads will need higher amperage.


----------



## gary9891 (Jun 17, 2013)

pac said:


> Need some input from the DIY guyz on this one...
> 
> Home electrical wiring.
> 
> ...


That is not a good idea especially for heavy loads like appliances. The ground was never intended to carry the return path (neutral in the US) current. Yes, your meter will show a completed circuit and yes if hooked up may work for a short time until the ground fails (fire?). Also remember voltage and amps are inverse to each other, ie. drop the voltage and amps increase. So changing a 220v outlet to a 110v all the load will be on 1 leg. Again this may be big trouble depending on the wire size.

I would never carry 20A on #14 wire, even briefly. Some documents may claim this but 20A is at 100% on #14 and this wire would run hot. 20A on #12, 15A on #14, 30A on #10 (Max values).


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Diy*



pac said:


> Need some input from the DIY guyz on this one...
> 
> Home electrical wiring.
> 
> ...


I enjoy doing it myself here in the US, and also mainly because it's too expensive to hire anybody in the States unless it's totally outside what I can do.

In the PI it's too cheap NOT to hire somebody. I can tell you I've compared supply costs in person in both the States and PI and they are comparable. I was about to send a balikbayan box with all the boxes, outlets, fixtures, wire, conduit etc and its not worth it.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

gary9891 said:


> That is not a good idea especially for heavy loads like appliances. The ground was never intended to carry the return path (neutral in the US) current. Yes, your meter will show a completed circuit and yes if hooked up may work for a short time until the ground fails (fire?). Also remember voltage and amps are inverse to each other, ie. drop the voltage and amps increase. So changing a 220v outlet to a 110v all the load will be on 1 leg. Again this may be big trouble depending on the wire size.
> 
> I would never carry 20A on #14 wire, even briefly. Some documents may claim this but 20A is at 100% on #14 and this wire would run hot. 20A on #12, 15A on #14, 30A on #10 (Max values).


gary9891 you are correct on the wire ga/amp load, thanks. What I can't figure out is the lack of the neutral. Whether 110v or 220v I've always had that extra wire as the return leg to the panel.

Thanks for the post,
pac


----------

